# منتديات القانون الخاص > الشريعة الإسلامية > أحكام الأسرة >  التماس إعادة نظر في حكم نهائي صادر عن محكمة أسرة

## لارين

التماس إعادة نظر في حكم نهائي صادر عن محكمة أسرة 
" المواد  13 ، 14  من القانون رقم 1 لسنة 2000 "
" المادة  241  من القانون قانون المرافعات المدنية والتجارية "
مذكرة بدفاع

الســــ / ………………………………………   الصفة …
ضد
الســـــ / ……………………………………… الصفة…
في الدعوى رقم …… لسنة … المحدد لنظرها جلسة …… الموافق _/_/___ م
وقائع الدعوى.

بتاريخ _/_/___ م أصدرت محكمة أسرة ……… حكمها فى الدعوى رقم …… لسنة …… والقاضي منطوقة :
…………………………………………………
………………. يذكر منطوق الحكم …………….
…………………………………………………
فأقام المدعي استئنافه الرقم … لسنة …  طاعنا على الحكم بالاستئناف لأسباب حاصلها  يذكر موجز من أسباب الاستئناف .
وبعد تداول الاستئناف بجلساته أصدرت محكمة أسرة " دائرة استئنافية " حكمها فى الاستئناف بالحكم الآتي منطوقة " يذكر منطوق الاستئناف " وهو المنطوق المؤيد لقضاء أول درجة في كل ما انتهى إليه .

وحيث أنه يحق للطالب التماس إعادة للأسباب :
…………………………………………… 
 …………………………………………… 
……………………………………………
 ……………………………………………
 ……………………………………………
 ……………………………………………
……………………………………………
 ……………………………………………
الأساس القانوني :
يتبع أمام محاكم الأسرة ودوائرها الاستئنافية القواعد والإجراءات المقررة في هذا القانون ، وفي قانون تنظيم بعض أوضاع وإجراءات التقاضي في مسائل الأحوال الشخصية المشار إلية ، وتطبيق فيما لم يرد به نص خاص فيهما أحكام قانون المرافعات المدنية والتجارية وأحكام قانون الإثبات في المواد المدنية والتجارية ، وأحكام القانون المدني في شأن إدارة وتصفية التركات .
( المادة 13 من القانون 10 لسنة 2004 )

مع عدم الإخلال بأحكام المادة 250 من قانون المرافعات تكون الأحكام والقرارات الصادرة من الدوائر الاستئنافية غير قابلة للطعن فيها بطريق النقض .
( المادة 14 من القانون رقم 10 لسنة 2004 )

للخصوم أن يلتمسوا إعادة النظر في الأحكـام الصادرة بصفـة انتهائية في الأحوال الآتية :
إذا وقع من الخصم غش كان من شأنه التأثير فى الحكم .
إذا حصل بعد الحكم إقرار بتزوير الأوراق التي بنى عليها أزو قضى بتزويرها
إذا كان الحكم قد بنى على شهادة شاهد قضى بعد صدوره بأنها مزورة .
إذا حصل الملتمس بعد صدور الحكم على أوراق قاطعة فى الدعوى كان خصمه قد حال دون تقديمها .
إذا قضى الحكم بشيء لم يطلبه الخصوم أو بأكثر مما طلبوه .
إذا كان منطوق الحكم مناقضاً بعضه لبعض .
إذا صدر الحكم على شخص طبيعي أو اعتباري لم يكن ممثلاً تمثيلاً صحيحاً فى الدعوى وذلك فيما عدا حالة النيابة الاتفاقية.
لمن يعتبر الحكم الصادر في الدعوى حجة عليه ولم يكن قد أدخل أو تدخل فيها بشرط إثبات غش من كلن يمثله أو تواطئه أو إهماله الجسيم.
( المادة 241 من قانون المرافعات )
الطلبات
لما سبق فان مقدم الملتمس يلتمس
أولا :- قبول الالتماس شكلاً.
ثانيا :- في الموضوع بإلغاء الحكم الصادر في الدعاوى رقم … لسنة …… بكافة ما يترتب عليه من آثار وإعادة نظر الدعوى مجددا وفقا لما فيه الطالب بعريضة الالتماس .
ثالثا :- إلزامه المصروفات والأتعاب بحكم مشمول بالنفاذ المعجل وبلا كفالة مع حفظ كافة الحقوق الأخرى .                          الأستاذ /……… المحامي

ملحق هام للمذكرة


التماس إعادة النظر
التماس إعادة النظر طريق طعن غير عادي في الأحكام النهائية ، يعني ذلك أن الطعن بالتماس إعادة النظر بطبيعته مقيد بعديد من القيود التي تمليها طبيعته الاستثنائية وأول هذه القيود أو الضوابط الحالات التي يجوز بسببها التماس إعادة النظر ، وقد عددت المدة 241 من قانون المرافعات تلك الحالات :-

الحالة الأولي : إذا وقع من الخصم غش كان من شأنه التأثير فى الحكم .
الحالة الثانية : إذا حصل بعد الحكم إقرار بتزوير الأوراق التي بنى عليها أوراق
قضى بتزويرها .
الحالة الثالثة : إذا كان الحكم قد بنى على شهادة شاهد قضى بعد صدوره بأنها مزورة .
الحالة الرابعة : إذا حصل الملتمس بعد صدور الحكم على أوراق قاطعة فى الدعوى كان خصمه قد حال دون تقديمها .
الحالة الخامسة  : إذا قضى الحكم بشيء لم يطلبه الخصوم أو بأكثر مما طلبوه .
الحالة السادسة : إذا كان منطوق الحكم مناقضاً بعضه لبعض .
الحالة السابعة : إذا صدر الحكم على شخص طبيعي أو اعتباري لم يكن ممثلاً تمثيلاً صحيحاً فى الدعوى وذلك فيما عدا حالة النيابة الاتفاقية.
الحالة الثامنة : لمن يعتبر الحك الصادر في الدعوى حجة عليه ولم يكن قد أدخل أو تدخل فيها بشرط إثبات غش من كان يمثله أو تواطئه أو إهماله الجسيم.

بدء ميعاد الطعن بالتماس إعادة النظر
تنص المادة 242 مرافعات : ميعاد الالتماس أربعون يوماً . ولا يبدأ في الحالات المنصوص عليها فى الفقرة الأربع الأولى من المادة السابقة إلا من اليوم الذي ظهر فيه الغش أو الذي أقر فيه بالتزوير فاعله أو حكم بثبوته أو الذي حكم فيه على شاهد الزور أو اليوم الذي ظهرت فيه الورقة المحتجزة ، ويبدأ الميعاد في الحالة المنصوص عليها فى الفقرة السابعة من اليوم الذي يعلن فيه الحكم إلى من يمثل المحكوم عليه تمثيلاً صحيحاً.
ويبدأ الميعاد في الحالة المنصوص عليها في الفقرة الثامنة من اليوم الذي ظهر فيه الغش أو التواطؤ أو الإهمال الجسيم.


صحيفة الطعن بالتماس إعادة النظر
تختص بالفصل في التماس إعادة النظر المحكمة التي أصدرت الحكم علي أساس أن التماس إعادة النظر ليس طعنا بالمعني الدقيق بما يوجب نظر محكمة أعلي له ،
ويرفع التماس إعادة النظر بصحيفة تودع قلم كتاب المحكمة بالأوضاع المقررة لرفع الدعوى ويجب أن تشتمل صحيفته الالتماس علي البيانات الآتية :-
* بيان الحكم الملتمس فيه
* بيان تاريخ الحكم
* بيان أسباب الالتماس
يترتب علي تخلف أي من هذه البيانات وكما قررت المادة 214 مرافعات بطلان صحيفة التماس إعادة النظر .
تنص المادة 243 مرافعات
يرفع الالتماس أمام المحكمة التي أصدرت الحكم بصحيفة تودع قلم كتابها وفقاً للأوضاع المقررة لرفع الدعوى .
ويجب أن تشتمل صحيفته على بيان الحكم الملتمس فيه وتاريخه وأسباب الالتماس وإلا كانت باطلة .
ويجب على رافع الالتماس في الحالتين المنصوص عليهما في البندين ( 7 ، 8 ) من المادة (214) من هذا القانون أن يودع خزانة المحكمة مبلغ مائة جنيه على سبيل الكفالة ، ولا يقبل قلم الكتاب صحيفة الالتماس إذا لم تصحب بما يثبت هذا الإيداع .
ويعفى من إيداع الكفالة من أعفى من أداء الرسوم القضائية.  
ويجوز أن تكون المحكمة التي تنظر الالتماس مؤلفه مون نفس القضاة الذين أصدروا الحكم .

التماس إعادة النظر ومشكلة وقف تنفيذ الحكم
تنص المادة 244  مرافعات
لا يترتب على رفع الالتماس وقف تنفيذ الحكم .
ومع ذلك يجوز للمحكمة التي تنظر الالتماس أن تأمر بوقف التنفيذ متى طلب ذلك
وكان يخشى من التنفيذ وقوع ضرر جسيم يتعذر تداركه.
ويجوز للمحكمة عندما تأمر بوقف التنفيذ أن توجب تقديم كفالة أو تأمر بما تراه كفيلاً بصيانة حق المطعون عليه .

الحكم في التماس إعادة النظر
تنص المادة  245 مرافعات
تفصل المحكمة أولاً فى جواز قبول التماس إعادة النظر ثم تحدد جلسة للمرافعة فى الموضوع دون حاجة إلى إعلان جديد . على أنه يجوز لها أن تحكم فى قبول الالتماس وفى الموضوع بحكم واحد إذا كان الخصوم قد قاموا أمامها طلباتهم فى الموضوع.
ولا تعيد المحكمة النظر إلا في الطلبات التي تناولها الالتماس .

إذا حكم برفض التماس إعادة النظر
تنص المادة 246 مرافعات
 إذا حكم برفض الالتماس في الحالات المنصوص عليها فى الفقرات الست الأولى فى المادة 241 يحكم على الملتمس بغرامة لا تقل عن ستين جنيه ، ولا تجاوز مائتي جنيه وإذا حكم برفض الالتماس فى الحالتين المنصوص عليهما فى الفقرتين الأخيرتين تقضى المحكمة بمصادرة الكفالة كلها أو بعضها . وفى جميع الأحوال يجوز الحكم بالتعويضات إن كان لها وجه .

عدم جواز الطعن بالتماس إعادة النظر للمرة الثانية
تنص المادة  247 مرافعات
الحكم الذي يصدر برفض الالتماس أو الحكم الذي يصدر في موضوع الدعوى بعد قبوله لا يجوز الطعن في أيهما بالالتماس.

منقول للإفادة

----------


## لارين

نصوص قانون المرافعات الخاصة بالتماس اعادة النظر هى المواد من 241 الى المادة 247 . 

المادة 241 

" للخصوم ان يلتمسوا اعادة النظر في الاحكام الصادرة بصفة انتهائية في الاحوال الاتية 
: 
1- اذا وقع من الخصم غش كان من شأنه التاثير في الحكم . 
2- اذا حصل بعد 
الحكم اقرار بتزوير الاوراق التى بنى عليها او قضى بتزويرها . 
3- اذا كان الحكم 
قد بنى على شهادة شاهد قضى بعد صدوره بانها مزورة. 
4- اذا حصل الملتمس بعد صدور 
الحكم على اوراق قاطعة في الدعوى كان خصمه قد حال دون تقديمها . 
5- اذا قضى 
الحكم بشىء لم يطلبه الخصوم او قضى باكثر مما طلبوه . 
6- اذا كان منطوق الحكم 
مناقضا بعضه لبعض . 
7- اذا صدر الحكم على شخص طبيعى او اعتبارى لم يكن ممثلا 
تمثيلا صحيحا في الدعوى وذلك فيما عدا حالة النيابة الاتفاقية . 
8- لم يعتبر 
الحكم الصادر في الدعوى حجة عليه ولم يكن قد ادخل او تدخل فيها بشرط اثبات غش من 
كان يمثله او تواطئة او اهماله الجسيم . 

القاعدة في التماس اعادة النظر أنه 
طريق لمواجهة اخطاء في الواقع المعروض على المحكمة الا ان المادة 241 من قانون 
المرافعات جعلت من اسباب الاالتماس عيوبا لاتتعلق بتقدير الوقائع وانما تتعلق بخطاء 
في الاجراءات وقد نصت الفقرات الخامسة والسادسة والسابعة والثامنة على هذه الحالات 
. 
يشترط في الغش المنصوص عليه في الفقرة الاولى ماياتى :- 

1- ان يتوجه الغش 
الى احد مصادر معلومات القاضى او يؤدى الى منع الخصم من حرية الدفاع وقد قضى بان 
الغش الذى يبنى عليه الالتماس بالمعنى الذى تقصده المادة 241 /1 من قانون المرافعات 
هو الذى يقع ممن حكم لصاحبه في الدعوى بناء عليه ولم يتح للمحكمة ان تتحرز عند 
اخذها به بسبب عدم قيام المحكوم عليه بدحضه وتنويرها في حقيقة شانه لجهله به وخفاء 
امره عليه بحيث يستحيل كشفه فاذا كان مطلعا على اعمال خصمه ولم يناقشها او كان في 
وسعه تبين غشه وسكت عنه ولم يفضح امره او كان في مركز يسمح له بمراقبة تصرفات خصمه 
ولم يبين اوجه دفاعه في المسائل التى يتظلم منها فانه لاوجه للالتماس . 

2- أن يكون الغش خافيا على ملتمس اعادة النظر طوال نظر الدعوى بحيث لم تتح له الفرصة 
لتقديم دفاعه فيه وتنوير حقيقته للمحكمة فتاثر به الحكم اما ما تناولته الخصومة 
وكان محل اخذ ورد بين طرفيها وعلى اساسه رجحت المحكمة قول خصم على اخر وحكمت له 
اقتناعا منها ببرهانه فلا يجوز التماس اعادة النظر فيه . 

3- أن يكون الغش قد أثر في إصدار الحكم بمعنى ان يكون التقدير الذى اشتمل عليه الحكم قد تحدد استنادا 
إلى التمثيل المزيف للحقيقة الراجح الى الغش بحيث انه بغير هذا الغش ما صدر الحكم 
بالمضمون الذى صدر به وقد قضى بان الطعن في الحكم الانتهائى بطريق الالتماس شرطه ان 
يقع من الخصم غش من شأنه التاثير في الحكم كما قضى بان الغش الذى يبنى عليه 
الالتماس بالمعنى الذى تقصده المادة 141/1 من قانون المرافعات هو الذى يقع ممن حكم 
لصالحه في الدعوى بناء عليه ولم يتح للمحكمة ان تتحرز عند اخذها به بسبب عدم قيام 
المحكوم عليه بدحضه وتنويرها في حقيقة شأنه لجهله به وخفاء امره عليه بحيث يستحيل 
كشفه فاذا كان مطلعا على اعمال خصمه ولم يناقشها او كان في وسعه تبين غشه وسكت عنه 
ولم يفضح امره او كان في مركز يسمح له بمراقبة تصروفات خصمه ولم يبين اوجه دفاعه في 
المسائل التى يتظلم منها فانه لاوجه للالتماس وعلى ذلك اذا كان قوام الغش المدعى 
سبق عرضه على المحكمة في مواجهة الخصم المحكوم عليه ولم يبد عليه مطعنا فان الحكم 
اذ خلص الى عدم وقوع غش من المحكوم له ورتب على ذلك عدم قبول الالتماس فانه لايكون 
قد خالف القانون . 

يشترط لقبول الالتماس المنصوص عليه في الفقرة الثانية من 

المادة 241 . 

1- ان يكون الحكم المطعون عليه بطريق الالتماس قد بنى على الورقة 
المزورة وحدها اما اذا كان الحكم قد بنى على الورقة المزورة وعلى ادلة اخرى ولكنها 
تحمل الحكم فلا يقبل الالتماس . 

2- ان يثبت تزوير الورقة التى كانت اساسا للحكم 
اما باعتراف الخصم واما بالقضاء بتزويرها بعد الحكم على ان يكون ذلك قبل رفع 
الالتماس ولهذا يكون الالتماس غاية لاصلاح حكم بنى على ورقة مزورة لاوسيلة لاثبات 
تزويدها فلا يجوز رفع الالتماس والادعاء بالتزوير في دعوى الالتماس في ورقة بنى 
عليها الحكم الملتمس فيه . 

يشترط لقبول الالتماس المنصوص عليه في الفقرة 
الثالثة من المادة 241 

1- أن يكون الحكم قد بنى على الشهادة المزورة 

2- أن يثبت توزير الشهادة بحكم من القضاء ولايكفى اقرار الشاهد بان شهادته كانت مزورة . 

3- أن يكون ثبوت تزوير الشهادة بحكم من القضاء بعد صدور الحكم المراد المطعون 
عليه وقبل رفع الالتماس هذا ويلاحظ ان الالتماس الذى يرفعه المحكوم عليه ويقصد به 
اثبات تزوير الشهادة لايكون مقبولا . 
ويشترط لقبول الالتماس المنصوص عليه في 
الفقرة الرابعة من المادة 241 . ماياتى :- 

1- ان تكون الاوراق التى حصل عليها 
الملتمس قاطعة في الدعوى ولو قدمت لغيرت وجه الحكم فيها لمصلحة الملتمس . 

2- أن تكون الورقة محجوزة بفعل الخصم فاذا كان الملتمس قد حصل على هذه الورقة من المحكوم 
له بعد الحكم النهائى تفيد استلامه مبلغا فانه لايتوافر بالحصول على هذه الورقة 
الحالة الرابعة المنصوص عليها في المادة 241 مرافعات كان خصمه قد حال دون تقديمها 
اذا الوصف الاخير لاينطبق عليها . 

3- ان يكون الملتمس جاهلا اثناء الخصومة وجود 
الاوراق تحت يد حائزها . 

4- ان يحصل الملتمس بعد صدور الحكم المراد الالتماس 
فيه على الاوراق القاطعة بحيث تكون في يده عند رفع الالتماس . 

يشترط لقبول الالتماس المنصوص عليه في الفقرة الخامسة من المادة 241 . 
الا يبين من الحكم 
المراد الالتماس فيه ان المحكمة قضت بما قضت به مدركة حقيقة ما قدم لها من الطلبات 
وعالمة بانها بقضائها انما تقضى بما لم يطلبه الخصوم او باكثر مما طلبوه ومع ذلك 
اصرت على هذا القضاء مسببة اياه في هذا الخصوص فاذا تحقق من الحكم ادراكها وعلمها 
بما تقضى به امتنع الطعن على حكمها بطريق الالتماس وانما يكون الطعن عليه بالطرق 
الاخرى طبقا للقواعد العامة . 

يشترط لقبول الالتماس المنصوص عليه بالفقرة 
السادسة من المادة 241 
ان يكون منطوق الحكم الملتمس فيه مناقضا بعضه لبعض وقد 
قضى بان التناقض في منطوق الحكم من احوال الطعن بطريق الالتماس اما التناقض في 
الاسباب بحيث لايفهم معه على اى اساس قضت المحكمة بما قضت به في المنطوق هو التناقض 
الذى يبطل الحكم ويؤدى الى نقضه . 

يشترط لقبول الالتماس المنصوص عليه في 
الفقرة السابعة من المادة 241 . 
ان يكون الحكم صادرا على شخص لم يكن ممثلا 
تمثيلا صحيحا في الدعوى سواء كان شخصا طبيعا او اعتباريا ويخرج من هذه الحالة حالة 
النيابة الاتفاقية . 

يشترط لقبول الالتماس المنصوص عليه في الفقرة الثامنة 
من المادة 241 . 
ان يكون الحكم المراد الالتماس فيه حجة على شخص لم يكن قد ادخل 
في الخصومة او تدخل فيها وذلك بشرط ان يثبت غش ما كان يمثله او تواطؤه او اهماله 
الجسيم كما لايقبل الالتماس من شخص لايعتبر الحكم حجة عليه اذ حسبه ان يدفع بانتفاء 
حجيته في مواجهته . 

ميعاد التماس اعادة النظر 

مادة 242 

ميعاد الالتماس اربعون يوما ولايبدأ في الحالات المنصوص عليها في الفقرات الاربع الاولى 
من المادة السابقة الا من اليوم الذى ظهر فيه الغش او الذى اقر فيه بالتزوير فاعله 
او حكم بثبوته او الذى حكم فيه على شاهد الزور او اليوم الذى ظهرت فيه الورقة 
المحتجزة . 

ويبدأ الميعاد في الحالة المنصوص عليها في الفقرة السابعة من اليوم 
الذى يعلن فيه الحكم الى من يمثل المحكوم عليه تمثيلا صحيحا . 
ويبدأ الميعاد في الحالة المنصوص عليها في الفقرة الثامنة من اليوم الذى ظهر فيه الغش او التواطؤ او 
الاعمال الجسيمة . 

ميعاد الالتماس كقاعدة عامة اربعون يوما إلا أن الواقعة 
التى يبدأ منها هذا الميعاد تختلف باختلاف السبب التى يبنى عليه الالتماس وذلك على 
البيان التالى :- 

1- إذا كان الالتماس يقوم على سبب من الاسباب الاربعة الاولى 
المبينة في المادة 241 من قانون المرافعات فان ميعاد الالتماس يبدأ من اليوم الذى 
يظهر فيه الغش او الذى اقر فيه بالتزوير من صدر لصالحه الحكم او حكم بثبوت التزوير 
فيه او اليوم الذى ظهرت فيه الورقة المحتجزة ويقصد بظهور الورقة ان ينكشف امرها لمن 
اراد الالتماس في الحكم وان تصبح في متناول يده وتحت بصره بحيث يمكنه الاطلاع عليه 
دون ما حائل او عائق ولايقصد بظهور الورقة الذى يبدأ ميعاد الالتماس شكلا لرفعه بعد 
الميعاد فان التمسك بظهور ورقة جديدة اثناء نظره ليس من شانه ان يصحح شكل هذا 
الالتماس . 

2- إذا كان سبب الالتماس هو القضاء بما لم يطلبه الخصوم او باكثر 
مما طلبوه او كان منطوق الحكم المراد الالتماس فيه مناقضا بعضه لبعض فان ميعاد 
الالتماس يبدأ من يوم صدور الحكم . 

3- إذا كان سبب الالتماس هو صدور حكم على 
شخص طبيعى او اعتبارى لم يمثل في الخصومة تمثيلا صحيحا فان ميعاد الالتماس يبدأ من 
اعلان الحكم الى من يمثل المحكوم عليه تمثيلا صحيحا او الى المحكوم عليه نفسه اذا 
لم يكن له ممثلا اصلا او زالت صفة من كان يمثله تمثيلا صحيحا . 

4- إذا كان سبب الالتماس ممن يعتبر الحكم الصادر في الدعوى حجة عليه ولم يكن قد ادخل او تدخل فيها 
بسبب غش من كان يمثله او تواطئة او اهماله الجسيم فان ميعاد الالتماس يبدأ من ظهور 
هذا الغش او التواطؤ او الاهمال الجسيم

----------

